# Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

Eine Diskussion zu Hintergrundinformationen zu den vorstehenden Angeboten ist im laufenden Gesprächsfaden "Reingefallen auf ..." mit einer Flut von "hilfe-ich-bin-betroffen"-Beiträgen kaum möglich.

Ich starte einfach mal einen Gesprächsfaden, der nur für die sinnvolle Diskussion über Hintergründe, Suchfunde usw. gedacht ist und völlig frei bleiben soll von "me-too"-Beiträgen.

Die Masche der unfreundlichen Nachbarn aus der Freibeuterzone in Dubai ragt aufgrund der professionellen Umsetzung aus der Masse dümmlicher Kostenfallen heraus.

Ähnliche Klasse hatte mal ein früheres Angebot, welches sich gegen die Diskussion in Internet-Foren mit einschlägiger anwaltlicher Hilfe wehren wollte. Das wollte leider nicht gelingen.

Der aktuelle Fall, eine Webadresse mit Terroristenmarketing in die Presse und mit vielen freundlichen Treffern in die Suchmaschinen zu drücken und passend zum kommenden Fest die Kostenfalle rauszuhängen, ist nicht weniger professionell.

Zu Weihnachten wird wohl massivst abgeräumt, wenn es nicht gelingt, die aktuelle Entwicklung mit der gleichen Aufmerksamkeit der Presse in die Öffentlichkeit und in die Suchmaschinen zu bringen.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Rübergezogen aus dem Betroffenen-Gesprächsfaden:


dvill schrieb:


> Das Problem wuchert wie ein Geschwür. Jetzt stimmt auch das Impressum.
> 
> Die dort genutzte URL wurde mit Terroristen-Marketing in der Presse rundgetrommelt. Kein Wunder, dass der Kreis der Betroffenen groß ist. Google listet zur Zeit 33.300 Seiten. Wenn 10% davon durch Drohschreiben zur Zahlung von 24x9 Euro gepresst werden können, wäre das ein nettes Weihnachtsgeld für die wüsten Söhne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franziska (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es gibt jede Menge neue Domains die mit "Nachbar" beginnen oder "Nachbar" beinhalten.
h*tp://w*w.joewein.de/sw/spam-bl-n.htm


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier ist ein besonders intellektueller Marketinghelfer:

http://www.ftd.de/blog/14_nahtlos/archive/732_wohl_kein_ftd-leser_wie.html

So ein Quark steigert die Linkpopularität und verhindert, dass Schadensmeldungen in Suchmaschinen gefunden werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Da ist dringend ein Rundschreiben nötig. Freiwillige vor! Offenbar werden Kunden des Kostenlosportals - wenn sie nicht *per Brief nach Dubai (!) widersprechen* - zu Kunden (lies: Opfer!) der Bösewichter...
Unfassbar, dass FTD, SZ und andere da mitmachen
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/app/computer/teleschau/surftipps/?selection=artikel&id=191170
schändlich!


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Als Sofortmaßnahme wäre gut, wenn in allen Foren, die sich mit den Geschäften dieser wüsten Söhne beschäftigen, die betroffenen URLs suchmaschinengeeignet in der Betreffs eingetragen werden.

Die selbst verfassten Lobhudeleien dieser Bande und das fahrlässige Presseecho schwimmen bei Google ganz obenauf. Das lässt sich bis zum Fest hoffentlich etwas korrigieren.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Google wird vermutlich ganz begeistert sein, dass das Google-Logo auf der Bauernfängerseite verarbeitet wurde, ebenso wie der Spreadshirt-Shop: meinnachbar.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Shop

Der Shop hat immerhin ein Impressum: meinnachbar.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Shop/Impressum/index


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie unsportlich.

Der "kostenlos"-Hinweis ist wech, und das Impressum zum Spreadshirt-Shop geändert. Na ja, eine alte Forenweisheit besagt, erst sichern, dann posten.


----------



## sascha (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe am 18.10.2007 diverse Screenshots der Seite gemacht. Damals wurde ausdrücklich betont, dass *meinnachbar.net* kostenlos sei. Genau unter dieser Bedingung dürften sich viele angemeldet haben.

Screenshot anbei:


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Der Screenshot ist eine klasse Doku für die Verwendung des Google-Logos. Ob die wüsten Söhne da eine Erlaubnis von Google haben?


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hier rühmt sich einer, der Gründer zu sein:

www.deutsche-startups.de/tag/meinNachbar


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wobei der Kostenlos-Hinweis ja noch nicht ganz weg ist. Im Gegenteil: Er befindet sich dort noch auf vielen Seiten:

Screenshot 1: Das Profil einer Userin. Da ist alles noch da. Bei allen anderen Profilen, die ich gesehen habe, auch. Registrierungen sind derzeit nicht möglich.
Screenshot 2: meinnachbar.net/?section=ps - die Seite, die man über den Link "Pressespiegel" erreicht.

Kostenlos. Kostenlos.


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Unser Forum liegt nun bei Google wenigstens schon mal auf der ersten Trefferseite. Für die Wiedergabe der freundlichen Presseveröffentlichungen haben die wüsten Söhne sicherlich eine Erlaubnis.

Ansonsten gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, den Account rechtzeitig zu löschen. (Im Text unten)

Am Rande bemerkt: meinnachbar.de leitet weiter.

PS: Wo mag der Spreadshirt-Shop abgeblieben sein? Ausverkauft?


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lesetipps zum Thema:

nachbarschaft24: So werden Opfer in die Falle gelockt (Aktuelles auf www.computerbetrug.de, mit Film für den Ablauf)

Vorsicht: meinnachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig (Auf Augsblog, mit Beschreibung der Kontolöschung)

Zur nachträglichen Änderbarkeit von AGBs gibt es für das Beispiel StudiVZ eine rechtliche Betrachtung. Die Änderung des Vertragspartners sowie der Kostenpflichtigkeit ist sicherlich keine Marginalie.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das Angebot von meinnachbar.net sollte meiner Meinung nach dringend durch den Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten geprüft werden, und zwar in Bezug auf den ehemaligen Betreiber und den Betreiberwechsel.

In der Datenschutz-Erklärung wird der "sensible und verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit den personenbezogenen Daten" explizit zugesichert. Die personenbezogenen Daten dürfen aus Sicht der Nutzer innerhalb der Plattform verarbeitet werden. Für die beliebige Weitergabe an Dritte finde ich keine Klausel.

Die Suchmaschine Google listet aktuell personenbezogene Daten für ungefähr 26.300 Treffer. Die ungehemmte Einspeisung personenbezogener Daten in weltweit verfügbare Suchmaschinen nimmt den Betroffenen das Selbstbestimmungsrecht über persönliche Daten.

Das sollte dringend wie zuvor erwähnt von Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten geprüft werden. Jeder einzelne Betroffene kann seinen Fall dort melden.

Ich sehe auch keine Grundlage, wie die Verarbeitung der personenbezogenen Daten, die die Nutzer per Vertrag für eine englische Firma zugelassen haben, nun ohne Zustimmung der Betroffenen durch eine Firma in der Freibeuterzone in Dubai fortgeführt wird.

Eine putzige Bemerkung am Rande:

Die eingangs erwähnte Geschichte um das Angebot probino machte einen Briefkasten bundesweit bekannt. Dort nutzen einige Firmen in guter Nachbarschaft den gleichen Posteingang.

Die Zählnummern der Nutzer von meinnachbar.net scheinen 6-stellig zu sein. Diese Nummern beginnen mit 100000. Diesen Nutzer kennt Google noch im Zwischenspeicher ("Im Cache").

Es ist schon ein bemerkenswertswerter Zufall, wenn die Nutzerdaten (Vor- und Nachname sowie Wohnort) mit den Impressumsdaten einer der Firmen auf dem gemeinsamen Briefkasten übereinstimmen. Wie gesagt, natürlich ist alles ein aberwitziger Zufall.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Kleine Presse-/Blogschau:

http://www.n-tv.de/895687.html


> Abwegiges Geschäftsmodell
> Gebührenfalle 2.0


http://www.helman.de/?p=99


> Wegen “”Wartungsarbeiten”"  sind jetzt die Diskussionen über die  Euro Gebühr vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar


Ein kleines, aber feines Detail. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Nachbarn nicht auch über das neue Betreiberkonzept reden würden.


----------



## Balljunge (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				onlinekosten.de schrieb:
			
		

> meinnachbar.net: Weihnachtliche Abzocke
> 
> Das Schöne am Web 2.0 ist, dass es kostenlos ist. Zumindest hat man immer häufiger die Wahl, zwischen werbefinanzierten Basis-Angeboten und bezahlten Premium-Offerten. Manchmal geschieht der Wechsel von kostenlos auf kostenpflichtig aber auch im Stillen: Mit einer einzeiligen Ankündigung unter dem formulierten Wunsch für eine fröhliche Weihnachtszeit.



Weiter: http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/28043/0/meinnachbar.net:_Weihnachtliche_Abzocke


----------



## Susi111 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo
Sofort kündigen,habe ich auch gemacht,bei Nachbar.net tritt die Rechnung im Januar in Kraft von 9,00E pro Monat.

Lg


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Susi111 schrieb:


> Sofort kündigen,habe ich auch gemacht,bei Nachbar.net tritt die
> Rechnung im Januar in Kraft von 9,00E pro Monat.


Verbereite hier keine Panik. Nichts tritt in Kraft, weil das "Geschäftsmodell" völliger Käse und
 juristisch völlig unhaltbar ist.  Abgesehen davon pflegen freischwebende  dubaianische Briefkästen 
in Deutschland nicht vor Gericht zu erscheinen.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ar-net-ohne-zustimmung-keine-zahlungspflicht/
Also beruhigt euch mal!


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Der Postfachverwalter im Businesscenter in der Freibeuterzone scheint ein sehr verständiger Mensch zu sein.

Es ist unvorsichtig, ohne Deckadressen von hier aus dort Briefkästen zu mieten, wenn man dort keine zuverlässigen Komplizen hat. Die Ausbildung an deutschen Elitegymnasien bereitet wohl nicht für jeder Art der Berufsausübung optimal vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung an deutschen Elitegymnasien bereitet wohl nicht für jeder Art der Berufsausübung optimal vor.


Manche Bildungslücken können durch Klassenkameraden geschlossen werden, mit denen kann man z.B. Kartenspiele lernen wie Poker.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Achtung ! Wichtig ! meinnachbar.net


----------



## SebastianK (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Postfachverwalter im Businesscenter in der Freibeuterzone scheint ein sehr verständiger Mensch zu sein.
> 
> Es ist unvorsichtig, ohne Deckadressen von hier aus dort Briefkästen zu mieten, wenn man dort keine zuverlässigen Komplizen hat. Die Ausbildung an deutschen Elitegymnasien bereitet wohl nicht für jeder Art der Berufsausübung optimal vor.



Naja- auch die werden von dem Pack scheinbar unter Druck gesetzt:


> Dear Mr. [ich]
> 
> [...]
> As per the instruction of our Legal Dept., I am not allowed to communicate
> ...


----------



## Koerden (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich bin bzw. mein Freund ist auf Nachbarschaft 24 reingefallen, jetzt kamen die halt auch mit IP Adresse um die Ecke etc. 
Also würde es so oder so nichts bringen, wenn ich den Account löschen würde. 
Die sind jetzt schon bei der Mahnung, bin gespannt, wie oft die mich jetzt noch nerven, landet aber Gott sei Dank alles im meinen Spamordner. ^^


----------



## Balljunge (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Koerden schrieb:


> jetzt kamen die halt auch mit IP Adresse um die Ecke


Nächstes Jahr wird die Nutzlosbranche wohl verstärkt mit der IP versuchen Druck zu machen. Durch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung werden die ja mindestens 6 Monate lang gespeichert. Wie jetzt die verschiedenen ISP sich ab 2008 schon daran halten weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird die Nutzlosbranche wohl verstärkt mit der IP versuchen Druck zu machen. Durch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung werden die ja mindestens 6 Monate lang gespeichert.


Seit wann sind die Nutzlosbranchenvertreter  Intimfreunde  der Strafverfolger? 
Wie lang die  gespeichert werden, ist völlig egal. 

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Balljunge (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Captain Picard

Lese am besten mein Posting nochmal und zwar in Ruhe. Deine Links interessieren die Nutzlosbranche nicht. Märchen erzählen die trotzdem in ihren Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Manche fallen drauf rein, weil sie durch das Gewäsch Panik bekommen und zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Dann lies du mein Posting durch, in dem ich den Außenstehenden konkrete Sachinformation an die 
Hand gebe, damit sie nicht in Panik verfallen. Dass Panik geschürt wird ist selbstverständlich  und 
braucht hier nicht auch noch hochgeheizt zu werden. 

Mit solchen Seiten hab ich schon etwas länger Erfahrung,  nicht erst seit den Nutzlosseiten
oder glaubst du das wäre was so furchtbar Neues?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Lese am besten mein Posting nochmal und zwar in Ruhe. Deine Links interessieren die Nutzlosbranche nicht. Märchen erzählen die trotzdem in ihren Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Manche fallen drauf rein, weil sie durch das Gewäsch Panik bekommen und zahlen.


He Balljunge, halt mal den Ball flach, Junge -

unser Captain ist weder hier im Forum noch in der Sache ein Anfänger oder oberflächlicher Dilettant. 

Er hat natürlich nicht gemeint (und nicht gesagt), mit einem Link die Nutzlosbranche mundtot zu bekommen - was glaubst du eigentlich, welche Hybris einzelne Verbraucherkämpfer haben sollten?

Dennoch - und das wiederhole ich ebenso - hat er recht, wenn er sagt, dass die Vorratsdatenspeicherung (bei aller Kritik) nicht geeignet ist, der Nutzlosbranche tatsächliche strategische Vorteile zu verschaffen.

Und die staatliche Gesetzeslage verschärft sogar die Neigung der ISP, nur in rechtsvorgegebener Weise Daten heraus zu geben - DAS könnte sogar als Vorteil für Verbraucher aus dem Vorratsdatenspeicherungsabenteuer gelten


----------



## SebastianK (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich sehe dieser Speicherung in dem Fall eher etwas Positives entgegen, denn jemand, er auf diese zurückgreifen kann/wollen wird, kann/wird auch seine eigenen Daten ebenfalls offen legen müssen.

Quasi wie
"Ihre IP wurde gespeichert, zahlen Sie nun fünuffzigfuffzig Fantastilliorden Euro an uns, da wir sonst mit Ihrer IP Ihnen das Fell über die Ohren ziehen"
was ist es wert? NICHTS
welchen Druck übt es aus? Enormen (wie man in den Threads hier sieht)

Also bevor das Pack mit irgendeinem Briefkasten an diese Daten kommt, gebe ich mein linkes Kampfei ab :scherzkeks:

Wie auch immer: aus dem posting vom Ballungen kann man auch nichts entnehmen, daß das Pack einen Vorteil ziehen kann- er sagt ja auch nur, daß sie es "versuchen" werden, mehr Druck aufzubauen.
Also im Prinzip ändert sich nichts- nur aus Raider wurde Twix 

Der kommende Text auf den Neppseiten wird wohl sowas sein wie:
"Aufgrund der Datenspeicherung - siehe Beschluß vom $Datum - wonach Ihre Verbindungsdaten mit den Inhalten $Zeitraum gespeichert werden, kann man Ihren Besuch auf unserer ehrlichen Webseite nachverfolgen!"
die Mods können sich also wohl nicht nur demnächst auf
"HILFÄÄÄ- die haben aber meine IP!!!111elf!!!"
sondern auch auf den Bezug der Datenspeicherung vorbereiten 

:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> welchen Druck übt es aus? Enormen (wie man in den Threads hier sieht)


Jein. Diejenigen, die hier posten sind die unsicheren und ängstlichen Kandidaten.
 Wichtiger sind uns vor allem  die zigtausende Leser, die hier ihre Information 
bekommen. Daher achten wir so penibel auf Umgangston  und Verständlichkeit. 
Der einzelne Fragesteller ist der Aufhänger,  dem stellvertretend Fragen  beantwortet 
werden und  zwar so präzise wie  möglich. (Im gesetzlichen Rahmen)


----------



## SebastianK (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Webwatcher:
es relativiert meine Aussage keineswegs, wenn man genauer darüber nachdenkt.
Finde ich...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

wenn du meinst


----------



## SebastianK (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Naja: wäre es so einfach, so würden sich die Leute nicht von einer veränderten Kontonummer nicht beeindrucken lassen.
Du kannst die Masche hundertfach beschreiben und sagen, daß man auf einen Bauernfänger reingefallen ist- ändert sich die Kontonummer und der Nepp bleibt gleich, so hast du gleich zig Postings "bei mir ist aber eine andere Kontonummer angegeben"

Deswegen meine ich, daß die kleinste Veränderung in der Lage ist, die Geneppten so zu verunzusichern, daß sie bereit sind zu zahlen.
Ich habe in einem anderen Thread ein Frollein gelesen, die von ihrem Freund, der Anwalt ist, die Empfehlung bekam, nicht zu reagieren- dennoch fragt sie hier nach, ob sie bezahlen soll:wall:

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, sie würde die Empfehlung bekommen, sie möge zahlen: 
was veranlasst sie dazu, dem Freund und Anwalt nicht mehr zu vertrauen als einem fremden Nick in einem Forum?

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, sie würde die Empfehlung bekommen, sie möge nicht zahlen: 
was veranlasst sie dazu, die Meinung eines Fachmanns zu mißachten und eher auf einen anonymen Nick zu hoffen, der scheinbar mehr Ahnung hat?

Komische Welt... Man vertraut mehr anonymen Nicks als den eigenen Menschen im eigenen Umkreis, die angeblich gar Anwälte sind :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Darf ich mal eben stören? nachbarschaft24.net hat ja jetzt eine neue originelle Werbeeinverständniserklärung
So, bin schon wieder weg - und spiele ein wenig mit google
was issen das für eine Pharmafirma in London?


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

SebastianK

hätten  die Betreiber sich von dem  unlogischen Verhalten eines Teils der Verbraucher abschrecken lassen 
gäbe es weder die Contentseiten noch dieses Forum. Uns allen (den Admin und Mods) ist 
seit Beginn vor  6 Jahren klar klar, dass wir nur einen Teil der Betroffenen erreichen 
und dass darunter wiederum ein Teil die Ratschläge nicht annimmt. Für so realistisch darfst  du uns schon halten. 

  Sich ständig darüber aufzuregen,  bringt keinen Schritt weiter. Sollen wir das Forum/Thread schließen,
 nur weil es ein paar Unbelehrbare gibt,  die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht helfen lassen (wollen) ?
Das wäre ganz im Sinne der Betreiber der Nutzlossseiten. Die wären es, die sich ins Fäustchen lachen würden,
dass eine  lästige Störquelle ausgeschaltet wäre. 

 Was hast du als Alternative vorzuschlagen?


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



technofreak schrieb:


> Die wären es, die sich ins Fäustchen lachen würden, dass eine  lästige Störquelle ausgeschaltet wäre.


Die Verniedlichungsform ist in dem Fall eine unverdiente Beschönigung. Die Nachbarschaftsschufte würden sich in einen ausgewachsenen Faustus lachen.


----------



## SebastianK (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

technofreak: 
es gibt leider keine Alternativen


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist ein besonders intellektueller Marketinghelfer:
> 
> http://www.ftd.de/blog/14_nahtlos/archive/732_wohl_kein_ftd-leser_wie.html


Der Beitrag ist wenigstens vom Netz.

Ansonsten finden sich in Suchmaschinen noch Hinweise auf die kostenlose Mitgliedschaft, die auch zu aktiven Seiten gehören. Die Anmeldung selbst ist aber gesperrt.

Wer also bei der früheren Anmeldung den Link als Lesezeichen gespeichert hat und heute überprüft, findet klare Informationen zur Kostenlosigkeit auf Seiten des neuen Anbieters.

Der Wechsel eines Vertragspartners von einem englischen Unternehmen zu einem in Dubai scheint mir durch Klauseln in AGBs ohnehin nicht gut möglich zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nachtschicht sinnvoll genutzt *hüstel* um für die Lesefaulen Kurzinfos zu geben. Alles weitere befindet sich hier im Forum und auf www.augsblog.de .
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
> Hatte leider keine Schlumpfmütze parat und auch das Helium war mir ausgegangen :sun:
> ...


Es gibt ein fast untrügliches Merkmal aller Nutzlosseiten. Meist prangt  auf der ersten, spätestens aber auf der zweiten Seite  eine  Anmeldemaske, wobei außer leeren Versprechungen  nichts erkennbar  ist. 
Sobald so eine Anmeldemaske auftaucht, sollten immer alle Alarmglocken läuten


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Da sind unsere Elite-Gymnasiasten wenigstens einmal im Leben ganz vorne: "Die Dreistigkeit des Jahres" übertrumpft alles.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				deutsche-startups.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor Weihnachten änderte der neue Betreiber in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und machte aus dem kostenlosen Dienst einen kostenpflichtigen.


Wobei erhebliche Zweifel daran bestehen, ob es da mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist.
 Der Verdacht, es könnte ein von vornherein abgekartetes  "Spiel" gewesen sein, wird sich nicht
 beweisen lassen, aber ein ganz fader Geschmack bleibt bei dieser Aktion zurück.


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich glaube, das Geschäft ist zu schlau ausgedacht. "Zu schlau" ist, wenn es dann doch nicht klappt. Man hätte den englischen Briefkasten gleich mitübernehmen und so die Kostenpflichtigkeit innerhalb der gleichen Vertragsbeziehung einführen sollen.

Das wäre wohl auch eine zu große Änderung eines Vertrages gewesen, um sie per AGB-Änderung durchzuführen, aber der Zahlungsdruck durch Drohschreiben wäre höher gewesen.

Der Wechsel des Vertragspartners schwächt die Wirkung von Drohschreiben erheblich.


----------



## Pfadfinder (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ein weiterer Fehler oder auch Schlampigkeit, die die AGB lächerlich erscheinen lässt:
Man kann sich ab Jahrgang 1992 anmelden (jedenfalls wird die Auswahl vor endgültiger Registrierung nicht beandstandet) , im Mitgliederverzeichnis findet man auch (fiktive) Personen unter 18, während in den AGB ausdrücklich für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 die Nutzung untersagt ist. Ganz toll.

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## SebastianK (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Da fällt mir ein: ist es einem deutschen Staatsbürger eigentlich erlaubt, in der Schweiz eine Anzeige zu erstatten?
Der Empfehlung des [.....] quasi folgen und tatsächlich eine Anzeige erstatten.

Natürlich auch gegen "Unbekannt", den Schweizer und Dubaier-Briefkasten - gleicher § und Datenschmutz und Betrugsabsicht und und und (natürlich die "alle möglichen in Frage kommenden Delikte" nicht vergessen). 

Für den Bereich der Schweiz dürften die schweizer Behörden helfen und ermitteln.
Im besten Fall werden sie auf das [.....] und den Nepp aufmerksam. Im schlimmsten Fall bekommt man z.B. nur ein Schreiben, die Ermittlungen gegen Bilat oder einem aus dem bekannten Dunstkreis sei eingestellt.
Mit dieser kann man dann wiederum die hiesigen Behörden füttern..

Wie gesagt: hängt alles von den Schweizern ab, ob die kooperativ sind und ob sie deutschen Anzeigestellern nachgehen müssen.

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SebastianK (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

:-D
Ihr braucht das wort "pack" nicht zu zensieren-
Pack bedeutet auch "Rudel" und "Bündel" und muss nicht zwangsweise gesehen werden, wie es ist


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: ist es einem deutschen Staatsbürger eigentlich erlaubt, in der Schweiz eine Anzeige zu erstatten?


Warum Schweiz?

Die Firma ist in Dubai ansässig. Da muss man wohl wegen der Anzeige mit einer Kamelkarawane anreisen - wenn man gerade nichts besseres zu tun hat.


----------



## Insider (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> ... ist es einem deutschen Staatsbürger eigentlich erlaubt, in der Schweiz eine Anzeige zu erstatten?


Natürlich, da allenorts das Tatortprinzip gilt. Bloß, was wird vorgeworfen, gegen wen richtet sich wegen was der Verdacht? In der Regel dürfte der Sachverhalt wohl nicht zu klären sein, da die notwendigen Verbindungsdaten nicht verfolgbar sind. Somit ist eine Strafanzeige  in der Schweiz oder in Arabien oder Deutschland unsinnig. Und wenn ich sowas hier lese:


SebastianK schrieb:


> ...bekommt man z.B. nur ein Schreiben, die Ermittlungen ... sei eingestellt.
> Mit dieser kann man dann wiederum die hiesigen Behörden füttern.


...dann geht einem schon etwas die Hutschnur zu. Was denkst du dir eigentlich, was Behörden (Polizei und StA) sonst noch zu tun haben? Sein Recht hier kann jeder Betroffene nur in die eigene Hand nehmen, in dem er geeignet auf eine Forderung reagiert.


----------



## SebastianK (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es mag dir ja die Hutschnur hochgehen- wenn ich lese, daß ohne Namen mit einem fiktiven Firmennamen geantwortet wird, dann bleibt einem schon kaum was über, als den Weg über die Behörden, die nun mal die "Macht" haben, um in die Bücher zu gucken.

Mir geht auch die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich permanent SMS-Texte von einem Briefkasten bekomme und der "technische Anbieter" mir nur diesen nennt und weiteres aufgrund der "Datenschutzbestimmungen" nicht rausrückt aber fleissig unberechtigt Gelder kassiert. Sicher haben die Behörden etwas anderes zu tun- aber mit einer Anzeige kommt plötzlich eine Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen $Name mit dem Hinweis auf das Zivilrecht/zivilien Klageweg, da mangelndes öffentliche Interesse. Mir hat der Name damals gereicht und plötzlich war ein Name da und der war komischerweise NICHT im Ausland, sondern hier in .de.

So what? Rücksicht nehmen auf die Behörden, die besseres zu tun haben, als den Neppern hinterher zu laufen? Sorry: falsche Bescheidenheit und falscher guter Wille, meine ich. Wenn du meinst, daß Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft nur für Mord&co da sind...


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

....also ich glaube, dass der Insider am besten weiß, wozu die/er da sind und kann die Realität sicher objektiv einschätzen. Aber jedem sei seine subjektive Meinung gegönnt, wenn sie auch abenteuerlich oder womöglich gar falsch sein mag. Eine Diskussion über die Rolle der Behörden ist nicht unbedingt produktiv.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Es mag dir ja die Hutschnur hochgehen- wenn ich lese, daß ohne Namen mit einem fiktiven Firmennamen geantwortet wird, dann bleibt einem schon kaum was über, als den Weg über die Behörden, die nun mal die "Macht" haben, um in die Bücher zu gucken.


Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, welche deutsche Behörde in deiner Ansicht für dubaiische (dubaianische? dubai'sche?) Bücher zuständig sein soll ...

Wahrscheinlich das Goethe-Institut, oder Siemens, denn die gibt es überall.

Am Besten behelligst du deinen persönlichen Wahlkreisabgeordneten auf Landes- oder Bundesebene - der ist immerhin ein Teilchen der Gesetzgebung, die ändern könnte, was eben so ist, wie es ist.

Oder dir erklärt, warum eben nicht.

:scherzkeks::roll:


----------



## SebastianK (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist doch Kappes, was du jetzt schreibst.
Wenn mir "technischer Dienstleister" in .de erzählt, er kann mir nicht sagen, wer sein Kunde ist und einen Briefkasten in Dubai (oder den Kanaren nennt), dann kriegt er die Anzeige, sofern das Geld zu unrecht abgebucht wurde.

Eigenartigerweise kriege ich die Info, wer denn nun der Kunde vom "Saubermann" sog. "technischer Dienstleister" nicht, da dieser sich (zurecht) hinter dem Datenschutz versteckt und mit der Weitergabe des Briefkastens der Auskunft genüge getan hat. Eigenartigerweise ist es kein Briefkasten mehr, wenn es um Betrug geht- da kommt eigenartigerweise (und zum größten Bedauern für euch, es nicht mehr ins Lächerliche ziehen zu können) über die Einsicht des eigenen Juristen oder die besagte Absage NICHT ein Briefkasten, der von der Staatsanwaltschaft genannt wird.
Beispiel:


_Huh? Wo ist denn der Briefkasten hin?_

Ich sage auch nicht, daß es *DER *weg ist und man die Behörden unnötig belasten soll mit einem Schmarrn. Ich sage nur, daß es *MEIN *Weg ist, wenn man mir mit irgendeinem Briefkasten versucht das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ich mich so wehre.
Wer meint, die Staatsanwaltschaft ist für andere Sachen da: jedem seine Meinung.
Wer meint, man kann den Briefkasten auch eleganter aufdecken: immer her damit.
Ich meine, daß´ man durchaus die Staatsanwaltschaften durch das Schildern des Sachverhalts durchaus über die Fäden im
eigenen "Bezirk" informieren kann.

Alternativ kann man natürlich lange spekulieren und in Foren und Blogs wilde Vermutungen anstellen, wer sich hinter
einem Briefkasten verbirgt. Ohne die offene Anfrage in Dubai hätte ich nie die Antwort bekommen, der netsolution FZE
da "registriert" hat und selbst wenn es mit Hilfe des UAE-Botschaftlers geschehen sollte (der bei Gott/Allah besseres
zu tun hat, als solchen Briefkästen aus .de hinterher zu rennen)- wenn es nicht anders geht, soll es scheinbar so sein.
Wie der "Abgeordnete" ja reagiert haben wir ja gesehen, als man die Delmenhorster Politik im Bezug auf die 
Minderjährigenbilder in eindeutigen Posen aufmerksam gemacht hat. Ein kleines Skandälchen über die Antwort der
Abgeordneten und schon ist alles passé 
Wie antwortete die Abgeordnete Krogmann seinerzeit auf den Hinweis:



> Shit happens!
> Gruß



MEHR NICHT!


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Lies dir dein erstes Posting zum Thema noch mal durch - und dann frage dich selbstkritisch, warum nicht nur ich glaubten, du wolltest mit ner Einstellung des Staatsanwalts den General behelligen ...

Habe dich falsch verstanden. Aber ich glaube, entschuldigt.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Zur "Beweiskraft der IP-Nummer" den Link auch hier:





> Wie die bisherigen Ermittlungen ergaben, gaben die angeblichen Inhaber der Forderung als Beweis eine IP-Nummer an, die gar nicht für den Anbieter des Internetzugangs des Geschädigten ausgegeben ist.


Aus: Frankenpost vom 4.1.08


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Banken mögen es nicht, wenn ihre Dienstleistung von Kostenfallenaufstellern missbraucht werden. Kostenfallenaufsteller sind teilweise recht hartnäckig, bis man sie rauskicken kann.


----------



## SebastianK (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

>Eintrag entfernt<

Was stand denn da?


----------



## Niclas (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

aus den Folgepostings läßt sich einiges erahnen
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...lian68-sucht-rechtsanwaeltin-luermann-11.html


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Was stand denn da?


MIB gab den Hinweis darauf, dass man sich doch auch bei der C-Bank der Frau Rechtsanwältin über deren angewendetes Geschäftsmodell beschweren könnte. Deshalb auch der Hinweis von Max hinsichtlich der Kreditgefährdung, da Anschwärzen auch nach hinten losgehen kann.


----------



## SebastianK (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

aaah- alles klar, danke!


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Der Vertrag für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 ist auf zwei Jahre begrenzt.


Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit zu verstehen, was die Nachbarschufte hier gemeint haben mögen.

Laut Duden meint "begrenzt", etwas auf ein gewisses Maß beschränken. Die Zeitdauer des Vertrages ist also nach oben, nicht nach unten beschränkt.

Klingt für mich ziemlich blöd formuliert für die Drahtzieher, aber extrem günstig für die Vertragspartner, weil die eigentlich immer rauskommen und spätestens nach 2 Jahren automatisch rausfliegen.


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die Methode, aus einem kostenlosen Vertrag eine Kostenfalle werden zu lassen, erfordert scheinbar doch die aktive Mitwirkung der vorgesehen Neukunden.

Das haben die Nachbarschufte fein ausgedacht, schützt aber wenigstens die bereits inaktiven Ex-Meinnachbarn vor weiteren Belästigungen.


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Laut Duden meint "begrenzt", etwas auf ein gewisses Maß beschränken. Die Zeitdauer des Vertrages ist also nach oben, nicht nach unten beschränkt.
> 
> Klingt für mich ziemlich blöd formuliert für die Drahtzieher, aber extrem günstig für die Vertragspartner, weil die eigentlich immer rauskommen und spätestens nach 2 Jahren automatisch rausfliegen.





> Die Teilnehme verlängert sich im Anschluss automatisch um zwei
> weitere Jahre, wenn der Nutzende nicht fristgerecht, einen Monat vor Ablauf des
> Vertrages, schriftlich (per Brief) kündigt.


Das bedeutet ja wiederum, wenn man nicht kündigt verlängert er sich. Wenn ich jetzt aber kündige, muss ich ja einen Monat vor Vertragsende(z.B. morgen, da der Vertrag ja nur begrenzt ist und keine Mindestlaufzeit hat) nochmals einen Monat vorher kündigen, damit sich der Vertrag nicht verlängert.

Klasse Punkt von Winkeladvokaten für Winkeladvokaten 


[........]

_Letzter Teil entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vertragsauslegung nach dem objektiven Empfängerhorizont wird aus "auf 2 Jahre begrenzt" wohl lesen (müssen), dass der Vertrag nicht unbegrenzt (immer bis zur Kündigung), sondern "nur" 2 Jahre gilt.

Das ist dann aber eine Genau-Laufzeit - also ist für mindestens und höchstens 2 Jahre ein Vertrag da.

Und der verlängert sich nach deren Vorstellung, wenn er nicht spätestens nach 23 Monaten gekündigt wird.

Was NICHT heißt, dass das auch alles nur so gilt, vor dem Hintergrund anderer Aspekte (versteckter Preis etc.).


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Saschas Bericht kommt zum Einsatz. Noch dreister geht's nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20080126/#102227


> Themen der Sendung vom 26.1.2008
> 
> Vorsicht Kunde!
> Nachbarn im Internet - die neue Abzocke



( Video ab 30.1.2008 verfügbar. )


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Forderungen oftmals unberechtigt – Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät, nicht vorschnell zu zahlen


> Um dem Nachdruck zu verleihen, war dem Schreiben das Formular für einen Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheids beigefügt und maschinenschriftlich mit entsprechenden Daten der Verbraucherin ausgefüllt.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> „*Nicht selten *allerdings machen Inkassodienste Forderungen geltend, denen gar kein gültiger Anspruch zugrunde liegt“, weiß K.H. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.


VZ  müssen aus rechtlichen Gründen zurückhaltend formulieren. Das "nicht selten" kann bei den hier im Forum diskutierten Nutzlosseiten ohne weiteres   durch "nahezu ausnahmslos "ersetzt werden.


----------



## UnfreiwilligerNachbar (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schaut euch mal deren neue Startseite an, so kann man die Berichterstattung natürlich auch auslegen....
"Bekannt aus TV und Print
Z.B. BAMS, C'T, HR3"

Vielleicht demnächst noch ein "Thema Nummer 1 in vielen Foren"???


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



UnfreiwilligerNachbar schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal deren neue Startseite an, so kann man die Berichterstattung natürlich auch auslegen....
> "Bekannt aus TV und Print
> Z.B. BAMS, C'T, HR3"


Ist bereits bekannt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220357#post220357


----------



## komm rein (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was würden die dort erwähnten Medien sagen, für was sie missbraucht werden?


----------



## skater (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> [....]
> Laut Duden meint "begrenzt", etwas auf ein gewisses Maß beschränken. Die Zeitdauer des Vertrages ist also nach oben, nicht nach unten beschränkt.[....]



Das ganze ist übrigens nun abgeändert in 


			
				nachbarschaft24.net schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mitgliedsdauer ist auf zwei Jahre aus- gelegt.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Was würden die dort erwähnten Medien sagen, für was sie missbraucht werden?


Solange das deren Umsatzzahlen und Gewinne nicht beeinträchtigt, ist denen das völlig egal.
Moralische Entrüstung wird erst dann hervorgeholt, wenn es Umsatzsteigerung = Profitsteigerung   
und/oder höhere Einschaltquoten verspricht.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Aus: "Inkasso. Drohung mit Schufaeintrag verboten"


> Die erste wesentliche Zulässigkeitshürde ist, unabhängig von der Frage, ob die geltend gemachte Forderung überhaupt besteht, dass der Betroffene in die Datenweitergabe zuvor eingewilligt hat. Diese Einwilligung muss auch seinerseits wirksam sein, was anhand des Einzelfalles zu prüfen ist.


----------



## tom159 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hat jemand einen Screenshot vom November 2007 von der Anmeldeseite von [noparse]www.nachbarschaft24.net[/noparse]  -der belegt, dass kein Hinweis auf die Kosten zu sehen ist? 


Gerne direkte Meldung an meine Email Adresse ***@****


----------



## katzenjens (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Erstmal sollte Deine EMail-Addi editiert werden, siehe Nutzungsbedingungen.

Zweitens sollte es für Dich total uninteressant sein, was bei Deiner Anmeldung auf dem Bildschirm stand, da im Falle des Falles der Anbieter beweisen müsste, was dort stand und nicht Du! Und der "Fall des Falles" (Gerichtsverfahren seitens eines Nutzlosanbieters) ist bisher nicht eingetreten.

Also sollten die allgemeinen Hinweise hier reichen. Lesefaule klicken hier.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Zweitens sollte es für Dich total uninteressant sein, was bei Deiner Anmeldung auf dem Bildschirm stand, da im Falle des Falles der Anbieter beweisen müsste, was dort stand und nicht Du!


So ist es. Seriöse Anbieter gestalten ihre Webseiten nicht als Vexierspiele.
Dies gilt auch für die schwachsinnigen Rätselspielchen  mit den Mailadressen.

Leider lassen sich (zu) viele User dadurch verunsichern und  ins Boxhorn jagen, 
wozu   keinerlei Grund  besteht.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bevor es nebenan untergeht:


victorvox schrieb:


> hallo, der spukkos hat nun wohl ein ende seht selbst:
> 
> link veröffentlichung der STA München


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Wer dann dem Link zu nachbarschaft24.net oder nachbarschaft24.com folgt, findet in dem dortigen Anmeldeformular bereits seine persönlichen Daten eingetragen, die er zuvor bei dem Gewinnspiel angegeben hat. Unabhängig davon ob der Betroffene die AGB auf der Internetseite nun bestätigt, wird er später per E-Mail als neues Mitglied bei nachbarschaft24 begrüßt.


Aus "Vorsicht vor Lock-Emails von nachbarschaft24.net und nachbarschaft24.com"


----------



## dvill (8 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

 Bewährtes vereint.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Bewährtes vereint.


Man operiert jetzt von Innsbruck aus 


> ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
> Eduard Bodem Gasse 9
> A-6020 Innsbruck


Wie sich die Gebäude immer gleichen...


----------



## dvill (8 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man operiert jetzt von Innsbruck aus


Genauer: Die Fernsehteams, die den Briefkasten filmen mögen, könnten dort operieren. Ob sonst jemand dort operiert, kann man erfahrungsgemäß nicht wissen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Genauer: Die Fernsehteams, die den Briefkasten filmen mögen, könnten dort operieren. Ob sonst jemand dort operiert, kann man erfahrungsgemäß nicht wissen.


Fundsache:


> Eine Nachfrage bei der Hausverwaltung bzw. die für die Vermietung der Räume im Technologie- und Wirtschaftspark Innsbruck zuständig sind, ergab folgende Antwort:
> "Diese Firma ist uns bisher nicht bekannt. Wir werden dieser Angelegenheit jedenfalls weiter nachgehen, ob es sich dabei um einen Untermieter handelt."


Also - mit dem fröhlichen Briefkastensuchen bitte noch etwas warten......


----------



## dvill (15 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ein echtes Trauerspiel: Dieses Posting hat den vermutlich  viel zu späten richtigen Rat gegeben.


			
				Sternensinger007 3 Tage nachdem die Frage gestellt worden ist (15.03.2008 09:54) schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du Wahnsinnig? Überweise ja nichts an die. Informiere Dich erstmal im Internett über diese Firma und für was Du angeblich zahlen sollst.


der Superduperposter sgdjokajgiopsjh mit *32.611* Postings


> Rang: Albert Einstein2


hat offensichtlich  von Internetabzocke soviel Ahnung wie die Kuh vom Sonntag


----------



## dvill (18 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was soll das? Alles online, z.B.

schuldnerverzeichnis.de/faq.php

aber die Startseite nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> aber die Startseite nicht.


kommt bei Bauarbeiten schon mal vor....


> Diese Seite befindet sich gerade im Umbau. Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld.


----------



## dvill (18 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Und was wird das?

Domain: deutsche-inkassostelle-gmbh-limited.de
Letzte Aktualisierung: 08.02.2008


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Und was wird das?
> 
> Domain: deutsche-inkassostelle-gmbh-limited.de
> Letzte Aktualisierung: 08.02.2008



Das gibt wohl eine Neugründung an gleicher Anschrift wie die alte DIS, nur wohl mit einer neuen Verantwortlichen. P. ist wohl out, R. kommt......


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Domain: deutsche-inkassostelle-gmbh-limited.de


Bei Aufruf  


> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH – Der Spezialist für *Mengeninkasso* 11. Februar 2008


was das heißt, kann sich jeder denken. Die Seite unterscheidet sich ansonsten 
z.Z nur unwesentlich.


----------



## dvill (27 März 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Saarbrücken: Warnung vor Inkassobriefen
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale des Saarlandes hat vor vermeintlichen Mahnbriefen von Inkassounternehmen gewarnt. Immer häufiger gingen Verbraucher aus Furcht vor Konsequenzen auf die Forderungen ein.
> 
> ...


SR-online vom 27.3.08


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ein "Ehrenpreis"  ist auch schon verliehen worden

http://www.computerwissendaily.de/i...tigung-per-e-mail-das-schwarze-schaf-im-marz/


> Das Scharze Schaf geht an die Firma netsolution FZE


----------



## dvill (1 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Social-Nepp

Siehe nachbarschaftspost.com


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Eine Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistungen vor Ablauf der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist führt nicht zum Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts.


Späte Einsicht oder was?


----------



## dvill (14 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Stand der aktuellen Inkassoerlaubnis:

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/STANZ/2008/11.pdf

Siehe Seite 16 oben links, Eintrag 1375


----------



## HUmax (14 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also die DIS kann weiter machen wie bisher?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Also die DIS kann weiter machen wie bisher?


Genauso verstehe ich das!  :unzufrieden:

Frankfurt ist halt ein mehr als ideales Pflaster für die Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Stand der aktuellen Inkassoerlaubnis:
> 
> http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/STANZ/2008/11.pdf
> 
> Siehe Seite 16 oben links, Eintrag 1375



Bei mir ists die Seite 656, Eintrag 1375, links oben.


----------



## dvill (14 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bei mir ist es immer noch die Seite 16 innerhalb des PDF-Dokumentes. Das kann ich oben eintippen und finde den Eintrag sofort. Kann aber jeder machen, wie er will.


----------



## dvill (26 April 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich stoße gerade auf eine Faktenlage, die etwas unverständlich bleibt.

Im Staatsanzeiger für das Land Hessen kann man zu "Deutsche Inkassostelle" nach Veröffentlichungen zur Inkassoerlaubnis suchen. Man findet in

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/STANZ/2008/11.pdf
http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/STANZ/2006/40.pdf
http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/STANZ/2006/24.pdf _[Vertipper korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis. (bh)]_

Einträge mit Bezug auf diese Firma. Dort ist die Firma und die jeweilige Person genannt, die inkassoberechtigt ist.

In Businessdaten dieser Firma sind 2 handelnde Personen mit Führungsaufgaben genannt, z.B.:

http://www.databyte.de/businessinformation/firma_dis-deutsche-inkassostelle-gmbh_23-1cc49b.html

Ein Geschäftsführer ist aus dem Impressum bekannt, ein Prokurist hat sich kürzlich öffentlich in den Presse geäußert.

Mit Datum vom 15.2.08 tritt gemäß Staatsanzeiger ein Wechsel der Person mit Inkassoerlaubnis ein. Ich frage mich, welche Funktion die Person mit Inkassoerlaubnis zuvor ausgeübt hat. Es könnte natürlich ein Wechsel des Prokuristen stattgefunden haben. Dann wäre alles verständlich.

BTW: Akte 08 berichtete kürzlich über das Täuschen-und-Drohen-Gewerbe. Da kam ein Insider aus Frankfurt zu Wort, der ausgestiegen war und dessen Name nur abgekürzt genannt war. Die Welt ist klein. Ich hoffe, man erfährt noch viel von diesem Insider.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ach was. Die hessischen Elitegymnasiasten mit den dubaiosen Geschäftsmodellen erobern gerade den Weltmarkt?

vecindad24.net


----------



## HUmax (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ach was. Die hessischen Elitegymnasiasten mit den dubaiosen Geschäftsmodellen erobern gerade den Weltmarkt?
> 
> vecindad24.net



Ist aber (bisher) schlecht gemacht.



> <title>Vecindad24</title>
> <meta name="keywords" content="www.nachbarschaft24.net, Nachbarschaft24">
> 
> <meta name="description" content="Nachbarschaft24: Finde durch Nachbarschaft24 deinen perfekten Partner. Durch eine ausgekluegelte Matching-Funktion bringen wir zwei Menschen mit den gleichen Interessen zueinander und ermoeglichen den direkten Kontakt. w*w.nachbarschaft24.net">
> ...


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Das wird einfach noch nicht fertig sein.

Bleibt abzuwarten, ob es in Spanien eine Inkassodrohstelle geben wird, ob die rechtliche Lage vergleichbar sein wird, ob es ein zuständiges Amtsgericht mit Heimvorteil geben wird und ob das dortige Verbraucherschutzministerium ebenso untätig ewig zusehen wird. Bei uns muss man damit rechnen, dass die nicht einmal zusehen, also schlicht nicht wissen, was passiert.

Wer das mal ändern will, kann hier Aufklärung leisten. Es gibt auch eine Kontaktseite.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer das mal ändern will, kann hier Aufklärung leisten. Es gibt auch eine Kontaktseite.


Tausendmal probiert - tausendmal is nix passiert.....


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn einer tausendmal schreibt, bleibt es bei einem Wahlbürger. Wenn tausend einmal schreiben, zählt das mehr. Wenn "man hört nichts von ihm" dann noch gesagt bekommt, dass in Bayern bald Wahlen sind ...


----------



## HUmax (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vecindad24.net



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch10 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at vecindad24.net Port 80


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sachen gibt es.

Eine Firma hat Konten und fordert Verbraucher zu Einzahlungen auf.

Zugleich sagen die  Company Details - ZEA-ZENTRALE EUROPAEISCHE ABRECHNUNGSSTELLE LTD.:


> Status:	Unknown
> Last Accounts Filed up to:	-
> Last Accounts Analysed:	-
> Nature of business SIC:	- Unknown


Das haben die Banken ja ganz genau geprüft.


----------



## HUmax (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nach einer neueren Rechnung z.B. für Nachbarschaftspost.com ist die Geldsammelstelle jetzt (wieder) die "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH", wo der bekannte U. P. auch Geschäftsführer und im gleichen Haus angesiedelt ist wie die DIS.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Was hat das damit zu tun? Die Frage war, wer denn jetzt das schöne Geld bekommt und versteuert, wenn es den Kontoinhaber so richtig geben sollte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wieviele Inkasso- und Zahlungsabwicklungsfirmen von "Europe Media Holding AG"'s Gnaden gibts eigentlich? Jedenfalls werden es offenbar immer mehr. :unzufrieden:


----------



## HUmax (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH" gibts schon länger, war auch schon mal Geldsammelstelle. Nur hießen da die GF mal anders und war wo anders (in Frankfurt/Main in einem Tower) angesiedelt.

Aber bei denen ändert sich bekanntlich ja regelmäßig was.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Operiert die Bande zeitgleich mit mehreren Bankverbindungen?

Am besten wären Wegwerf-Bankverbindungen pro Forderung. Dann sind die Konten nicht wieder wech, wenn anderen noch zahlen wollen.

Welch ein Glück, dass die Banken blöd genug sind.

Edit: Der Beitrag über den verlinkten ist klasse:


> Die aktuelle Bankverbindung (Sparkasse Mittelthüringen) ist auch schon wieder gekündigt. Die neue wollten sie mir am Telefon leider nicht geben.


Pech, wenn jemand durchblickt.


----------



## HUmax (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

In dem von Dir verlinkten Kommentar stammt ja von der DIS die Forderung. Die haben natürlich ein anderes Konto als die Geldsammelstelle, wo die auch jetzt aktuell ihr Konto haben mögen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Niemand ist zuständig, und die Geschäfte laufen prächtig.


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schau an: SPD Wenden rät: Polizei informieren

Mein Tipp: Parteifreunde in die Diskussion einbeziehen.


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Schau an: SPD Wenden rät: Polizei informieren


Nur wer und was ist "Netreolution"? Google findet bisher dazu ein Suchergebnis und das ist der Artikel von derwesten.de. Zum Glück fragt Google: Meinten Sie: "Netsolution"



dvill schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Parteifreunde in die Diskussion einbeziehen.


Werden wieder alte Kamellen aufgewärmt?

Und der SPD-Ortsverein Wald-Michelbach, wo dieser Prokurist Schriftführer ist, interessiert sich anscheinend gar nicht dafür, was dieser Mann mit einer Inkassoerlaubnis so treibt und in welcher dubiosen Firma er so tätig ist. Alle bisherigen Mails blieben unbeantwortet.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ohne Worte:
nachbarn - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auch ohne Worte, jetzt mit einem neuen Empfänger-Konto-Inhaber:

Wie kann ich gegen nachbarschaft24 weiter vorgehen??? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Blöd nur das dort kein Datum zu finden ist. Das weiß man nicht wie alt das schon ist.

Bei Zahlung per Überweisung ist nach meiner Kenntnis immer noch die Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH der Geldeinsammler.

Und wenn die doch aktuell für alles der Geldeinsammler sein sollten bzw. nur für Zahlungen per Lastschrift, kann man die Postings in den Thread doch wieder einbauen? So unrecht scheine ich ja dann doch nicht gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Das weiß man nicht wie alt das schon ist.


1-2 Wochen, steht  ziemlich klein unter den Postings


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nur wann ist die Frage gepostet worden? Auch vor 2 Wochen wie die Antworten?


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Nur wann ist die Frage gepostet worden? Auch vor 2 Wochen wie die Antworten?


Internetseiten haben auch einen Quelltext. Mit Firefox kann man sogar einen Text markieren und dann mit der rechten Maustaste den Quelltext ansehen. Also das "2 Wochen" (steht auch beim Ursprungsposting) markieren und dann den Quelltext ansehen. Da steht die genaue Uhrzeit. Allerdings ist es möglicherweise nicht die Angabe in MEZ, sondern irgendeine amerikanische Zeitzone. Aber für eine ungefähre Zuordung reicht es. Ein Beispiel, das Ursprungsposting:



> <abbr title="2008-06-27 06:42:57">2 Wochen</abbr>


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> Internetseiten haben auch einen Quelltext.


Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Neuerdings werden sogar Werbepostkarten verschickt. 
FRANKENPOST | Mahnung statt Gewinn im Internet


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Siehe auch hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=160595&postcount=390
Dazu:

Wie kann die Frau was am 04.04.2008 von der Connection Enterprises Ltd. erhalten haben, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt Nachbarschaftspost.com noch unter der Netsolution FZE firmiert hat? Auch hat Nachbarschaftspost.com zu diesem Zeitpunkt ganz Deutschland durchgebimmelt, was diese wohl auch noch heute macht. Von einer Postkarte höre ich heute zum ersten Mal. Dann soll die Dame auf eine Seite mit Reiseangeboten nach Angabe der Codes geleitet worden sein. Auch diese höre ich zum ersten Mal. Hat die Dame da vielleicht was durcheinandergebracht oder hat die Zeitung schlecht recherchiert?


----------



## HUmax (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Anscheinend ist der Link hier aufs eigene Forum nicht gut genug, wenn man ständig den Link auf Antispam verändert.

_Wenn man schon abkupfert, sollte man die Quellen nennen. modinfo _

A: Ein User im Antispam-Forum hat die Meldung der Frankenpost genauso nur verlinkt, wie es hier auch getan wurde. Antiscammer hat hier das erst später gebracht. Seltsam, dass hier nichts im Link manipuliert wurde. Und von sich selber akkupfern ist doch wohl noch erlaubt, oder verstößt man hier auch gegen eine Forenregel?


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn wir schon beim OffTopic sind: Manchmal frage ich mich, über welche Sorte Vollpatienten man sich mehr ärgern kann, die eigentliche Kundschaft oder die Querulanten, die sich selbst der guten Seite zurechnen, aber offensichtlich die Nutzungsbedingungen und die rechtlichen Grundlagen eines Verbraucherschutzforums nicht begreifen und auch nicht begreifen wollen, die permanent die Mods beschäftigen, bereits das x-te Profil verschleißen, weil sie schon mehrfach gesperrt werden mussten und zu allem Überfluss noch in anderen Foren gegen dieses hetzen.


----------



## Imp82 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi Leute!
Hab auch Post von den Nachbarschafts[...] bekommen.

Die lautet:

Mahnung Nachbarschaftspost

Sehr geehrter Herr Imp

Sie haben sich am ... ... mit der IP ... ... auf www.nachbarschaftspost angemeldet.

Sie haben den Code 788, den wir Ihnen telefonisch genannt haben, selbst eingegeben, so dass keine Verwechslung hätte statt finden können. *Durch die Code-Eingabe ist eine eindeutige Zuordnung Ihrer Person möglich.*

Wir haben feststellen müssen, dass die Angaben, die Sie uns gemacht haben, nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. *Daher haben wir ihre richtige Adresse ermitteln lassen. Die Angabe einer nicht existirenden Adresse bzw. einer falschen Adresse ist als Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache laut § 263 StgB ein Tatbestandsmerkmal des Betrugs.*

Wir erwarten Ihre Zahlung innerhalb der kommenden 7 Tage. Andernfalls sehen wir uns gezwungen rechtlich gegen Sie vorzugehen (Anzeige, Gericht, ect.) Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir die Ermittlungskosten von 50 Euro im Zuge der rechtlichen Geltendmachung ebenfalls berechnen werden

Wie soll ich reagieren... danke im Vorraus...

Grüße

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Imp82 schrieb:


> Die Angabe einer nicht existirenden Adresse bzw. einer falschen Adresse ist als Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache laut § 263 StgB ein Tatbestandsmerkmal des Betrugs.


Das schreiben genau die Richtigen: Tote Hose in der Bahnhofstraße Wetzikon | Augsblog.de

Angefangen mit dem flächendeckenden Telefonterror mit Anrufverschleierung.

Unglaublich, dass der bisherige Schwachsinn noch steigerungsfähig ist.

Zur Identifizierbarkeit einzelner Anrufe des Telefonterrors: Die haben wochenlang die ganze Republik aufgeschreckt, das sind zig Millionen Anrufe. Mit dreistelligen Kennzeichen ist da nix zu identifizieren. Dummbeutel sind das.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Imp82 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich reagieren...



Ein altes Sprichwort lautet: *Schweigen ist Gold!*

Das trifft auch auf den Umgang mit der "Mehr-als-nutzlos-Branche" zu!


----------



## GentJo (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Akte 08 über Nachbarschaft24.net und Nachbarschaftspost.com:
[........]


----------



## GentJo (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Naja, dann eben einfach unter "Akte 08 über Nachbarschaft24.net und Nachbarschaftspost.com" bei youtube suchen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Imp82 schrieb:


> > Daher haben wir ihre richtige Adresse ermitteln lassen. Die Angabe einer nicht existirenden Adresse bzw. einer falschen Adresse ist als Vorspiegelung einer falschen Tatsache laut § 263 StgB ein Tatbestandsmerkmal des Betrugs.


Das mag schon sein! Doch wenn die nicht selbst eine Strafanzeige erstatten, dann wird wohl niemals ein Hahn nach der Sache krähen. Mir persönlich ist nicht bekannt, dass einer der hessischen Beduinen jemals eine Anzeige erstattet hätte - wäre zum einen ja auch noch schöner, wo die selbst dem Verdacht diverser Anschuldigungen unterliegen und zum anderen  würde ihre arabische Tarnung auffliegen. 

Keine Angst, die sind einfach nur unverschämt!


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es ist wohl auch wenig wahrscheinlich, dass ein StA bei einer Anzeige, die ihm von einem Sandkastenpostfach zugestellt wurde, tätig wird.
Der hätte da wohl doch ganz gern erst die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Anzeigenstellers.
Die wird der Beduine aber wohl lieber nicht rausrücken.


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Bevor ein StA tätig würde, müsste mal ein Anfangsverdacht her. Verbraucher dürfen gegen unberechtige Forderungen Einwände erheben und nicht zahlen, bis dass die Einwände geklärt sind. Das ist kein Verbrechen. Auf Seiten, die es gezielt darauf anlegen, den Verbraucher über die versteckte Kostenpflichtigkeit zu täuschen, gibt es auch keinen Versuch, eine kostenpflichtige Leistung zu erschleichen.

Der Mahndrohmüll muss derzeit scheinbar aufgerüstet werden, weil immer mehr Leute wissen, wie man mit dem schwachsinnigen Theater umgeht.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

zea-zentrale-europaeische-abrechnungsstelle.com


> ZUGRIFF NICHT ERLAUBT
> 
> Die angeforderte Seite darf nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt.


Nanu, seit wann kann man Pudding an die Wand nageln?


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Die hessischen Beutebeduinen bieten ihren "Kunden" auch das Lastschriftverfahren an. Für "Kunden" ist das sicher optimal, weil man dann voreiliges Handeln noch korrigieren kann.

Es ergibt sich die Frage, wie eine Firma, die über ein nicht auffindbares Servicecenter operiert und selbst den eigenen Namen nicht kennt ( bei den Domaindaten heißt es "netsolutions trading fze", sonst im beliebigen Wechsel "netsolutions" und "netsolution"), am Lastschriftverfahren teilnehmen kann.

Bekannt sind Versuche im Mai und ein Versuch vor wenigen Tagen. Diese Versuche weisen merkwürdige Parallelen auf und scheinen nicht wirklich erfolgreich.

Buchen die nun über einen weiteren Zahlungsdienstleister, der nix merkt, lustig weiter ab? Man darf auf den 3. Akt gespannt sein.


----------



## Dragonheart (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

"Wir haben feststellen müssen, dass die Angaben, die sie uns gemacht haben, nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Daher haben wir Ihre richtige Adresse ermitteln lassen", heißt es in den Schreiben. Eine falsche Adresse anzugeben sei Betrug.   


Jaja, aber selber die falsche Adresse angeben, das sind echt die Richtigen. Wenn sie es so sehen, müssten sie sich ja eigentlich selber anzeigen.


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich lese gerade, dass es um die Verbraucherrechte im Heimatland der Postfachadresse der Beutebeduinen nicht so schlecht steht.


> The Supplier, upon offering any Goods for sale, shall display the Price in a clear way or shall display it in a clear place over the Goods shelves.


http://www.economy.ae/English/EconomicAndStatisticReports/Documents/Consumer Protection Law-E.pdf

Das ist klar und verständlich formuliert.  Freundlicherweise stellt die Regierung auch ein Webformular bereit:

Complain Form

wenn es mal im Einzelfall nicht ganz vorbildlich zugehen sollte. Ich bin sicher, dass die dortige Regierung nicht mit Absicht oder Wissen einen besonderen Schutzraum für fragwürdige Geschäftsmethoden im Ausland schaffen will. Insofern können Informationen über einschlägige Entscheidungen oder Presseinformationen unserer Gerichte sowie Informationen unser Verbraucherzentralen dort Gutes bewirken.


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

OT: SPD Ortsverein Wald-Michelbach


----------



## HUmax (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



dvill schrieb:


> OT: SPD Ortsverein Wald-Michelbach


Ja wo ist er denn?


----------



## Pfadfinder (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ja wo ist er denn?



Evtl. wegen den hohen Bezinkosten umgezogen nach Eschborn.
Man könnte ja vielleicht mal beim Pressereferenten und neuen Schriftführer nachfragen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Richtig. Er ist umgezogen. Aber nicht nach Eschborn, sondern in den Rhein-Neckar-Kreis.


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich versuche gerade mal zu verstehen, wie das Postfach des Servicecenters funktionieren mag.

Die örtliche Polizei kennt dort keine Person und keine Firma mit diesem Namen. Die Post wird dort auch nicht angeliefert, sonst wüsste jemand, dass der Postbote nicht weiß, wohin er liefern soll.

Es wird wohl die eine oder andere Weiterleitungsebene geben. Die Frage ist nur, wie weist sich jemand aus, der eine Weiterleitung für "Servicecenter" beauftragt?

Arbeitet die Schweizer Post so schlampig, dass jeder dort für "Servicecenter" eine Umleitung bestellen kann? Könnte ich, weil ich Briefmarkensammler bin, eine eigene, neue Weiterleitung nach sonstwo beantragen? Liefert die Schweizer Post dorthin, wohin die letzte, anonyme Bestellung weiterleiten will?

Wie kann sich jemand, der weiterleiten lässt, als Servicecenter für ein weltweit verteiltes Firmengestrüpp ausweisen?

Oder schreibt man bei der Schweizer Post solche speziellen Weiterleitungsanträge auf dicke Briefumschläge?

Ich kapier das nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Vielleicht ist es ein Nachsendeauftrag. Dann müsste aber die Post wissen, wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So weit, so gut. Das nehme ich auch an, sicherheitshalber dreimal gestaffelt.

Nur: Wenn der örtliche Taubenzüchterverein sein Servicecenter von dort nach Buxtehude verlagert, wie kann die Schweizer Post entscheiden, welche Post an welches Servicecenter geht?

Für "Servicecenter" kann sich niemand ausweisen, weder für den Nachsendeantrag noch für den Postempfang.


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Die Post wird den Nachsendeauftrag per sofort kündigen, wenn sie nachträglich feststellt, dass der Kunde an der bisherigen Adresse nie bekannt war. Der Preis wird dem Kunden nicht rückerstattet.


https://nachsenden.post.ch/download/files/conditions/de/NSAexpress_AGB_de.pdf

Ich schließe aus, dass eine Frau oder Herr Servicecenter in Wetzikon an der verwendeten Adresse jemals bekannt war.


----------



## Ruveg (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, ich war schon mal registriert, aber komme nicht mehr rein, ahbe mich neu angemeldet.
Also: Ich habe Strafanzeige gegen Nachbarschaft24 UND das deutsche Inkassobüro gestellt.
Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt (wundert mich, das deutsche Inkassobüro hat doch eine Anschrift in Eschborn...?)

Habs mal eingescannt, bei Fragenkurze Mail an mich: [...]arcor.de

[...]

_[Mailadresse und Riesengrafik ohne Erkenntnisgewinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Warum hast Du Dich eigentlich neu registriert? Und das das Verfahren eingestellt wundert mich gar nicht. Es ist eh alles ein wenig sonderbar was da mit Frankfurt und Umgebung zu tun hat.


----------



## Ruveg (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hi HUmax, ich habe meinen alten Usernamen vergessen *g*.
Trotzdem werde ich kommende Woche eine weitere direkte Anzeige gegen das Deutsche Inkassobüro stellen. Wenn mich wer abzocken will kann ich ziemlich grantig werden. Und dem Herrn [...] werde ich schon beikommen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Grüße von Rudi 

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Ruveg schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich kommende Woche eine weitere direkte Anzeige gegen das Deutsche Inkassobüro stellen.


....am besten gleich bei der goldrichtigen Stelle:


> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main
> Der Präsident
> Dienststelle Nr. 0264
> Gerichtsstr. 2
> ...



Übrigens: Morgen, am 27.07.2008, findet in Zusammenhang mit der DIS ein denkwürdiges Jubiläum statt.:unzufrieden:


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich schicke morgen noch ein Fax an das Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Main. Zu so einem denkwürtigen Geburtstag muss man doch gratulieren. :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Genau.
Einen Glückwunsch zur einjährigen Verfahrensverschleppung sowie zur hervorragenden Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich schicke morgen noch ein Fax an das Amtsgericht Frankfurt/Main. Zu so einem denkwürtigen Geburtstag muss man doch gratulieren. :roll:



Und dann kommt wieder die seit einem Jahr gebetsmühlenartig gegebene Antwort


			
				Amtsgericht Frankfurt schrieb:
			
		

> "....teile ich Ihnen mit, dass in dieser Sache bereits aufgrund einer außerordentlichen Vielzahl gleichlautender Beschwerden die erforderlichen aufsichtsrechtlichen Maßnahmen eingeleitet wurden. Im Hinblick auf das immer noch nicht abgeschlossene Verwaltungsverfahren können keine weiteren Aussagen getroffen werden..."


Da kann man es nur mit Cliff Richard halten:


> Congratulations
> and celebrations


----------



## Ruveg (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich werde es dann mal an die benannte Stelle richten, Danke für den Hinweis.

Mal eine andere Frage: warum wird hier soviel zensiert? Angst?
Selbst eine meiner E-Mailadressen wurde zensiert.

_Modinfo: einfach  mal lesen: _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40724-erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## antje_aha (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, 
Ich habe eine Frage zu Nachbarschaft24 (ich habe schon viel gegoogelt und die Forensuche verwendet, komm aber nicht weiter)
Eigentlich ist es vollkommen blöd, ich habe mich nicht gewollt angemeldet und prombt sollte ich Geld zahlen! Weil ich natürlich dachte ich muss das Bezahlen habe ich zwei Rechnungen bezahlt. Ein Freund hat mir danach erzählt ich hätte das nicht Bezahlen müssen. Lange Rede, jetzt die Frage: Jetzt ist wieder eine Rechnung gekommen und die wollen wieder Geld, soll ich dass weiterbezahlen, garnichts machen oder wie gehts am besten weiter! Vielen Dank 
Antje


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ist die Bande immer noch aktiv?

Soweit ich weiß, musste bisher noch niemand wirklich zahlen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-zahlungspflicht-bei-nachbarschaft24-net.html


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



antje_aha schrieb:


> Lange Rede, jetzt die Frage: Jetzt ist wieder eine Rechnung gekommen und die wollen wieder Geld, soll ich dass weiterbezahlen, garnichts machen oder wie gehts am besten weiter!


Anklicken und lesen >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## antje_aha (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussion zu nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Tausend Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!


----------

